# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  الحب على الانترنت

## السندباد

قبل ما نبلش خاصه البنات لا تزعلو الموضوع بقصد المزح بس وبطله القصه ما بتمثل الا نفسها وكلامي كله مردود علي بس لا تعصبو .. رجائي ما حد يقلب القصه غم ويصير يتفلسف بصير وما بصير وكيف هيك بتحكي ..يالي عجبه يكمل والي ما عجبه شكرا اله كمان ..هالقصه بس لمنتديات الحصن ولو عجبتكم رح نكمل ..خلينا نبلش 
بما اني نسونجي , وما بتعبى عيني لا من بنت , ولا تنتين .. ولا عشرة ..
*فهدفي دايما اني اتعرف على بنات , و بما اني دايما منقوع قدام الكمبيوتر ..*
*فما في عندي فرصة اطلع زي زمان ازبط بنات على بواب المدارس والمولات ..*
*و بما انو كمان شهر بتخرج وبخلص من الجامعة* 
*معناته كمان ما الي نصيب ببنات الجامعة ..* 

*يعني مسكره بوجهي بكل مكان. ما علينا قررت أبلش معاكسات وازعاجات عالموبايل ,*
*من بين كل عشرين رقم برن عليه بطلعلي 16 شب و 3 محششين وبنت وحدة بس ,*  
*بلقطها لهاي البنت وبلزق فيها وببلش انشر شبكتي عليها*
*(حلوة هاي شبكتي هع هع ) ..* 
*و أضل احكي وامزح معها , وبصير امدح فيها , وببدى معها قصص* 
*صوتك حلو اكيد لينسيز صح؟؟*
*و البنت ببين عليها محترمة ولا لأ من صوتها وانتي من صوتك واضح انك بنت عالم وناس ..* 
*و من صوتك مبين انك منيحة هاد الي شدني لرقمك ...*  
*ومن هالقصص يعني تبعت هز الذنب بتعرفوها اكيد ..*  
*المهم بضل احكي مع البنت لحد ما يقرب يخلص رصيدي ,*  
*بقلها طيب دقيقة sweety (بعمل حالي راقي) بس بدي انزل عالدكانة اجيب بطاقة أمنية*
*وبس ارجع برنلك اوك baby ؟*  
*هي طبعا اوتوماتيكلي بتقلي انو اجيبلها بطاقة كمان عربون صداقة ,*
*وانا زي التوتو بقلها : اصلا انا بدون ماتحكيلي كنت رح اجيبلك ..*  
*وفعلا ببعتلها رصيد او بعطيها رقم البطاقه ..*  
*وبعديها بتسكر موبايلها نص ساعه وبس يفتح بتبطل ترد ..*  
*ومش اني اتعلم من غلطي .. لأ ,* 
*برجع وبرن على غيرها وبتعمل فيي نفس الاشي لحد ما اكتشفت اخيرا اني بصرف على*
*الموبايل اكتر من بطني وجلدي ..*  
*مشان هيك قاعد بغرفتي على تختي , متضايق و بفكر انو اوقف التلفونات والمعاكسات عالموبايل ,لأنها ما بتطعمي خبز ...*
*وفعلا بس قررت اعقل و اترك الموبايل واصير انسان راكز* 
*قمت اني اقوم اتوضى و أصلي ..*
*فجأة بتطلع جنبي عالمخدة لقيت الشيطان قاعد عليها* 
*بقلي : ايش ابو شريك ، شو بهالسهولة ضعفت واستسلمت؟!* 
*بعرفك احقر من هيك ليش فجأة صرت ضعيف ..*  
*حكتلو : ولا شو بدي اعمل , شفت الي صار فيي ..*
*انا زلمة بعرفش ازبط بنات .. خلص قررت اصير راكز*  
*الشيطان : راكز؟ و بدك تصير شيخ وتصلي؟*  
*والله لو اشوفك بعيوني مابصدق , مش لابقلك بصراحة ..*
*انا حاس فيك انت متضايق وزعلان لأنك بتصرف مصاري كتير بدون ماتزبط بنت ..*  
*يعني الفكرة انك زعلان عالمصاري مش على اشي تاني ...*  

*انا : والله معك حق , طيب ايدي بزنارك ساعدني* 


*الشيطان: خلص ابشر وصلت , طلبك عندي رح اقوله لوجه الله ,*
*البنات عالانترنت افيع واحلى واظرف وعددهم اكتر كمان ,*  
*والاهم من هيك مافي رصيد تحوله لبنت عالانترنت يعني مافيها خسارة رصيد ..*  
*ادخل وجرب ..* 



*وفعلا ماكزبت خبر , رحت نطيت عاللابتوب وبلشت اسجل بمنتديات ,*  
*فجأة من جنب الماوس مد راسو ابو الشوش (الشيطان)*  
*بس هالمرة معصب وبصرخ : شو غبي انت؟ , بدك تزبط بنات عالمنتديات؟؟؟*  
*روح على الماسنجر , الفيس بوك , الهاي فايف , هناك البنات الصح .. مش بالمتنديات*  
*وفعلا عملت اكاونت عالفيس بوك وبلشت اعمل للبنات add عالمسنجر و زبط يا ولد* 
*البنات مافي اكتر منهم .. اول وحدة حكيت معها كتير عجبتني*
*وحكيت معها اكتر من 3 ساعات وهي حاطة صورتها*  
*وكانت كتير حلوة وضلينا نحكي ونمزح ونضحك و بلمحلها اني بلشت احبها و بزبط قاعد*  
*بموعد اقابلها فيه* 
*ومن الفرحة ناديت اخوي يشوف البنت الي زبطتها*  
*بس اجا بقلي انو هاي صورة باميلا اندرسون ...*  
*انا خف عقلي قلتلها انتي حاطة صورة فنانة اجنبية مش صورتك ..*
*صارت تضحك وتقلي ما اغباك انا عدنان صاحبك* 
*كيف وانا اعمل فيك هالمقلب خخخخخخخخخ بس مشت عليك صح؟*  

*سلخت شاشة الكمبيوتر بالماوس , وطفيت الجهاز , وحسيت بحالة يأس ما صابتني من قبل* 
*لحد ما طلعلي صاحبي ابو الشوش كمان مرة وقعد يطبطب على كتفي ويرفعلي بمعنوياتي*
*ويقلي انو مش لازم ايأس ..* 



*وفعلا رجعت فتحت الكمبيوتر و شبكت عالمسنجر كمان مرة وبلشت احكي مع بنت غيرها*
*, وكان مبين انها بنت عنجد من اسلوبها بالحكي واسمها ( نونو الامورة )* 
*وبلشت افرش عليها , لحد ما طلبتها رقمها , وهي زي الي كانت تستنى هالطلب على نار*
*على طول اعطتني رقمها ..*  
*حكيت معها كم مرة صوتها ناعم وبجنن والبنت نغشه جد واسمها نانسي*  

*اتفقنا انو نتقابل بالدوناتس - محل فلافل وخلافه لطلاب جامعه اليرموك بس مدرن*
*وفعلا رحت سرق من خزانة اخوي اواعي وتحممت بخزان بارفان Boss وطلعت بالسيارة .....*  

*طبعا انا قبلها كنت طالبها تحط صورتها مشان اعرفها بس اشوفها وهي رفضت* 
*فحكتلها كيف بدي اعرفك؟ حكتلي انو رح تكون قاعدة لحالها على طاولة* 
*و لابسه بلوزة خضرة عليها قلوب حب حمر ( يقبرني الناعم ) ..*  


*المهم طعت على الموعد ويا ريتها طلعت على رقبتي شاحنة او دخلت فيي طيارتين زي برج التجارة العالمي*  
*ولا اني وصلت على الدوناتس طبعا كل الطاولات مليانين شباب وبنات* 
*الا طاولة وحدة بالزاوية ..*
*كانت طاولة فوقيها شجرة كبيرة عليها ورد* 
*قلت يا ولد لقاءك الاول مع محبوبتك لازم تكون رومانسي*  
*روح اقطفلها وردة من الشجرة الي فوق الطاولة وحلو لما تيجي البنت تشوفك جايبلها وردة ..*  


*وفعلا مديت ايدي عالشجرة بدي اقطف منها وردة* 
*ولا اسمعلكم صوت صرخة طالعة .. والوردة مش راضية تنقطف* 
*طنشت الصوت فكرت حاطين فيلم مصري او معلين الراديو على مسلسل حكم العدالة - مسلسل جديد يعرض الآن على دبي حلقه بالاسبوع بنصحكم تحضروه ..* 
*ضليت اشد بالوردة و صوت الصراخ قاعد بصير اعلى واعلى ..*  


*وما وعيت على حالي الا الشباب الموجودين كلهم قامو ونزلو فيي ضرب وخبط* 
*وانا لسه متشبث بالوردة ( ياويلي عالفصحة) وماسك فيها ومش راضي اتركها ..*
*لحد ما سألت حالي ليش الشباب بضربوني؟* 
*معقول ممنوع قطف الورد بالدوناتس وانا*  
*مش عارف؟*  

*بتطلع على الشجرة لقيت اشي غريب ..*  
*الشجرة الها ملامح بني ادم وصوت الصراخ طالع منها , لأ والله هاي بني ادم*  
*وبتشتبه البنات !*  
*معقول هاي (نونو الامورة ) ؟؟*
*يي اه والله انا ماسك بلوزتها ..*
*والله ماكنت عارف*  


*ياجماعة البنت حجمها زي الشجرة والله و فوق هاد لابسه اخضر , تخيلو معي ..*  
*البنت مش طالعلها شفايف طالعلها شلاطيف بتربع عليهم فيل وهو مرتاح* 

*مناخيرها بوقف عليهم صقر , راسها زي اسطوانة الغاز , ماعندها رقبها لأنو راسها بيجي على طول متصل بالكتاف*  
*وفوق كل هاد لابسه بلوزة عليها قلوب حب حمر , لابقلك !*  

*ياربي معقول هاي نانسي ؟ معقول ؟ ليه هيك حظي ؟*  

*طبعا كل الضرب نسيتو ما حسيت فيه لأنو كل جسمي مخدر من ورا الصدمة الي انا*  
*شايفها بعيوني ..*  

*ياجماعة وحدة زيها حرام تشبك عالنت* 
*هاي مكانها بمزرعه تشتغل فيها فزاعة تقطع خلف العصافير* 
*او بديزني لاند تشتغل شبح .. هيك اشي .. مش لابقلها تكون بنت ..*  

*المهم ساعه وانا اقنع الشباب انو والله كنت افكرها شجرة ..*
*وحلفتهم يمين يتأملو بملامحها وشكلها .. هاي شكل بنت؟ ..*
*بالاخير اقتنعو مني بعد ما تطلعو بشكلها منيح وساعه وهم يعتذرولي على سوء الفهم و*
*الكل صار يبوس براسي و يحلفني يمين اني ما ازعل ..الي كان بالدوناتس رجع على الدوناتس والي اجا من بالميرا رجع على بالميرا ..وسايق باص الحي الجنوبي والكنترول والركاب انسحبو ..وفهمت من شباب الدونس انهم* *كانو مفكريها طاولة عليها شرشف اخضر واحمر ..*
*بس صوتها وهي بتصرخ هو الي حركهم بدون وعي ..*  

*المهم طلعت من الدوناتس وانا مكسر و ببكي من الصدمة الي شفتها بعيوني ..*  

*وانا ماشي بالشارع مروح عالبيت قررت انو عمري بحياتي ما اشبك انترنت بالمرة* 
*وبدي الغي الاكاونت تبعي الي بالفيس بوك وبدي الغي ايميلي ..*
*خلص بكفي الي صارلي ..*  
*فجأة وانا ماشي لقيت شباب متجمعين قدام كافيه للانترنت ..*
*و كانو كلهم بستنو دور لحتى يقعدو على جهاز ..*  
*فجأة لقيت حدا ماد راسو من بعيد و ماشي بأتجاهي وهو معصب ..*  
*وكان .. كان*  
*ولا خلص زهقت بكمللكم بعدين*

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

كمل 
انسجمت بالقصه واعجبتني كثير
وقاعد بضحك من كل قلبي


يسلموا على القصه الاكثر من رائعه جدا

بس هيك طلعنا احنا الشباب هبل :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مش لاقي اقصر منها بس جد روعه وممكن كلها صح هيك دايما بصير يا كبير  بس حسيت كل شباب بعملوا هيك من حكيك 

تقبل مداخلتي

zicooo_10

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  حلوة تعبت من طولها

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  تحشيش القصه تبعك

كمل ..بانتظارك

----------


## Sc®ipt

هههههههههههههههه
كمل القصة يا حبوب
عنجد تحشيش من الآخر
بإنتظار البقية

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله وين الجزء الثاني  :Bl (14):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

*البنت مش طالعلها شفايف طالعلها شلاطيف بتربع عليهم فيل وهو مرتاح* 


*مناخيرها بوقف عليهم صقر , راسها زي اسطوانة الغاز , ماعندها رقبها لأنو راسها بيجي على طول متصل بالكتاف* 


*وفوق كل هاد لابسه بلوزة عليها قلوب حب حمر , لابقلك !* 


*ياجماعة وحدة زيها حرام تشبك عالنت* 
*هاي مكانها بمزرعه تشتغل فيها فزاعة تقطع خلف العصافير* 
*او بديزني لاند تشتغل شبح .. هيك اشي .. مش لابقلها تكون بنت ..*
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## المتميزة

القصة كثير حلوة و ضحكتني كثير كثير  :Smile: 
انا بانتظار الجزء الثاني  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ???... why ...???

ممكن اعرف هاي قصة او نكتة 

علي فكرة بيحكيلك في مرة قصة حبسوهى ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عشان بتموت الناس من الضحك . ما تخاف ما انعدمت القصة ممكن تلحق. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

علي فكرة الجماهير بتطلب الجزء الثاني  :Smile:  بس هم مش عارفين انهى خلصت . :Smile: 

بصراحة انا عجبتني القصة كتير وممكن تعرف هاد الاشي من هاي  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  قاعد بضحك وبرقص علي القصة مش هي معاهي مسيقي ؟؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## السندباد

شكرا الكم واحد واحد وللي ما رد بحكيله يعني صرت داخل بدكش ترد والله تحرجنيش معك يعني بحياة ابوك ترد .. تذلنيش !!.. اسمع اخبطلك رد هون

الجزء الثاني دقيقه وبكون عندكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله يا سندباد
انت لا تذلناش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...??? 					 
> _ممكن اعرف هاي قصة او نكتة 
> 
> علي فكرة بيحكيلك في مرة قصة حبسوهى ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عشان بتموت الناس من الضحك . ما تخاف ما انعدمت القصة ممكن تلحق.
> 
> علي فكرة الجماهير بتطلب الجزء الثاني  بس هم مش عارفين انهى خلصت .
> ...


لا ماخلصت يا واي...انت بس تابع  بالقطاره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السندباد

خلينا نبلش 
*المهم زي ما قلتلكم , طالع مصدوم وببكي ومتوجع من الضرب الي اكلتو ,*  
*وماشي بالشارع مروح عالبيت مقرر انو ما اشبك انترنت بحياتي وبدي الغي الاكاونت تبعي على الفيس بوك .. ِ* 
*فجأة وانا ماشي لقيت شباب متجمعين قدام كافيه للأنترنت , وكلهم بستنو جهاز يقعدو عليه ..*
*ومن الازمة قاعد بتطلع على اشكال الشباب ومتعجب ليه بتزاحمو على جهاز ! ..*  
*فجأة مد واحد راسو من بعيد واجا بأتجاهي وهو معصب و الشر بعيونه , مين كان ياحزركم؟ ...* 
*ايوااا , ابو الشوش ..*
*اجا عندي وسلخني كف , والتاني .. ونزل فيي بهدلة : انت شو ؟*  
*غبي؟ ما بتفهم؟ ..انا قلتلك زبط بنات عالنت مشان تطلع معهم , بس*
*مش بهاي الطريقة .. حدا بروح يقابل بنت تعرف عليها عالانترنت بدون*  
*ما يشوف صورتها ؟؟؟*
*انا : لو سمحت انا ما بسمحلك تحكي معي هيك ..*  
*ابو الشوش طعجني كمان كف : ولك انا شو ماعملت فيك قليل ,*  
*هيك اخرتها؟ .. وين بدو يروح وجهي من الشياطين التانية وانت يا*  
*محمد هيك انسان طيب وعلى نياتك ومحترم ؟؟*  
*شوف هدول الشباب انذل و أخبث منك , ليه ؟ ليه؟*  
*بشو هم احسن منك؟ انا : طيب ليه احسن مني يعني ؟*  
*ليه واقفين هيك عالدور؟ ابو الشوش : هاد يا سيدي العزيز في برنامج*
*اسمه paltalk هاد بتقدر من خلاله تحكي مع البنات وتتعرف عليهم*  
*مباشرة وهم فاتحين الكاميرات تبعونهم , يعني مش زيك رحت تشوف بنت وانت بتعرفش لا صورتها ولا بتعرف كيف شكلها .. عالبالتوك*  
*بتتعرف على البنت وبتفتحلك الكاميرا وبتحكي معها live ..*  
*يالله روح عالبيت نزل البرنامج و خليني ارفع راسي فيك بين كل*  
*صحابي..* 
*وفعلا ماكزبت خرب , وصلت البيت ونزلت البالتوك على جهازي ,*
*وفعلا اول ما دخلته شفت كله بنات صح ..*  
*بس ما في ولا بنت اعطتني عين ! ,*  
*و بس بنتين حكيت معهم والبنتين ما رضيو يفتحولي الكاميرا مشان هيك حلقتلهم ..*  
*خلص زهقت بدي اطلع وانا بسكر بالصفحات فجأة دخلت علي وحدة*  
*اسمها (رومانسية منسية) وبلشت تحكي معي ,*
*قلت اكيد واحد من الشباب بتخوت علي وداخل يحكي معي ,*  
*ما رح ارد عليها ولا احكي معها الا لحتى تفتح الكاميرا ..*  
*وفعلا طلبتها تفتح الكاميرا , والبنت ما كزبت خبر .. على طول فتحتها , وانا فتحت عيوني وتمي وطلعت لساني ..*  
*البنت حلوه كتير بلا ما احكي كلمه تكون ممنوعه  .. وانا على*  
*طول رخصت ونزلت طق حنك معها و ساعه وانا ابينلها اني محترم*  
*وملتزم ومش من شباب هالايام ,*  
*بالاخير طلبتها رقمها ما رضيت.. بقلها ليه طيب؟*
*انا حاب نصير صحاب ... طيب افتحي المايك خلينا نحكي شات صوتي ,*
*كمان كتبتلي انو مابدها .. قلت البنت ابصر شو ظروفها ,*  
*شكلها بتتقل علي ومع الوقت بتعطيني الرقم ,*
*المهم مش مشكلة الرقم والصوت المهم انها فاتحة الكاميرا وانا بتأمل*
*بوجهها الملائكي و ملامحها الطقع ..*  
*ضلينا نحكي لساعات وساعات ,*
*لحد ما تجرأت بالاخير وحكتلها انو انا حاب نتقابل ,*
*وفعلا كلمة مني كلمة قاعدين بنخطط وين نشوف بعض ,*  
*خطر على بالي اني بعرف واحد صاحبي اسمه*
*(عواد مهاوش الخرفان ) كان محبوس لأنو طخ شب رن بالغلط على اخته ..*  
*و قد ماهو عقله خزق ومتخلف , اشتغل بنيوز كافية بالخاوة ,*  
*وضربت معو صحبة وممكن لو رحت عنده يعملي خصم ويزبطلي طاولة*
*منيحة هيك على زاوية.*  

*المهم اتفقنا انو نشوف بعض بنيوز كافيه يوم الخميس الساعه 7 ,*  
*بحكيلها انا كيف بدي اعرفك؟ ,*
*اعطيني رقمك ارن عليكي , برضو ما رضيت ,*  
*قلتلها طيب كيف بدي اعرفك؟ , حكتلي انها بدها تجيب معها بنت*  
*عمها الصغيرة و رح ينزلو من قدام باب نيوز كافيه بسيارة كاديلاك كشف حمرة , والله ونقشت معك يامحمد بنت حلوة وسيارة كاديلاك وحمرة كمان ..* 
*المهم يوم الخميس صحيت من الصبح زبطت حالي وضليت استنى,*  
*رحت دخلت جوا على الكافيه اسلم على صاحبي عواد و للأسف*  
*ماكان موجود , بس حكولي انو دوامه عال8 , يعني يا خسارة مارح*  
*نقدر نحجز طاوله بالزاوية الا لحتى يجي عواد .. المهم عالسبعة*  
*وخمسة وقفت قدامي سيارة كاديلاك حمرة , ونزل منها بنت صغيرة و*  
*بنت عبارة عن موّزة , رحت اسلم عليهم وعرفتهم بحالي ,*  
*و (رومانسية ) مستحية , كانت مكتفيه بالنظرات الخجولة بس وما كانت تحكي ولا حرف .*  
*دخلنا جوا قعدنا على اي طاولة , حطيت نضاراتي الشمسية على الطاولة ,*
*وحطت رومانسية مفاتيح الكاديلاك و جزدانها على الطاولة كمان ,*  
*المهم بنحكي او بالاحرى انا بحكي وهي ساكتة وبس بتتطلع علي بخجل ,*  
*و بنت عمها الصغيرة هي بس االي بتاخد وبتعطي معي ..*  
*انا بصراحة بحب البنت الخجولة , وخجل رومانسية لابق عليها كمان ..*  
*المهم وصلني مسج مسكت موبايلي اقرأ المسج ومركز فيه ,*  
*فجأة سمعت صوت واحد بجعر صوته زي منشار الخشب :*  
*( أإيييش بداااك تشرااب حببيبي ) ,*  
*بحركة لا ارادية شلت راسي عن الموبايل وقلت :*
*( ابو الشباب جبلنا 3 وايت نسكافيه وعلبة مي كبيرة) ..*  

*بتطلع حواليي مافي مصري !*  
*وبنت عم رومانسيه خبطتني برجلها من تحت الطاولة ,*  
*بقوللها وين الزلمة الي سألني اشي بدي اشرب راح؟ .. هههههه*  
*كنت بدي انصحه قبل ما يروح يشرب زيت خروع كل يوم عالريق بركي صوته صار انعم شوي ..*
*نطت رومانسية بتصرخ علي بنفس صوت الزلمة الي حكالي ايش بدك تشرب :*
*( محماااد بلا ثقالة دم , ترا هسع اناديلك عيال عمي واخواني يطخوك يالخاسي ) ..*  
*لا مش معقول , كل هالصوت طالع من البنت الي قبالي ؟ ...*  
*فعلا الحلو ما بكمل , اكيد البنت بالعة 4 شباب ومعلقين بحلقها والصوت بطلع منهم مش منها ! ..*  
*مش عارف شو بدي اعمل , حمر وجهي وانعجقت ,*
*وعملت حالي بمزح معها , ومن العجقة صار بدي اشي اغير فيه*  
*الموضوع واعمل حالي انو وضعي طبيعي ومش مرتبك , ..*  
*بقلها بتعرفي جزدانك حلو؟ .. حكتلي بنت صوتها الجعاري*
*( تسلم تسلم ) .. انا لا اراديا مسكت اداني وسكرتها وصرت اصرخ*
*( لااا لااااااااا ) ..*
*بعدين شفتها عصبت قمت عملت حالي بلعب جزدانها وبغني*
*( لااا لااا لا تروحي , غلطت بحئك وندمان عالوئت المضى ) ..*
*المهم وانا بلعب بجزدانها وقاعد بفكر كيف بدي اهرب منها ,*
*اجت عيني من الشباك الي قاعد جنبه على صاحبي عواد الخرفان*  
*وهو بقطع الشارع بدو يدخل الكافيه ,*  
*و صرت افكر كيف بدي اهرب من هاي البنت قصدي هاي الشب الي لابس شكل بنت ..*
*فجأة وانا بلعب بجزدانها لمحت بالغلط الهوية المدنية تبعتها ,*  
*وياريتني ما شفت اسمها .. كان اسمها ( وضحة راعي الخرفان ) ...*  
*انا هاد الاسم مار علي .. ايوااا صاحبي اسمو عواد راعي الخرفان ..*  
*ايواااااااااا اكلنا هوااااااااا , قاعد مع اخت صاحبي؟ , والله غير اروح فيها ,*
*راسي مالي فشكة او حتى فرد خرز وبنبطح على الارض قتيل! ,*
*و هاد عواد اله سوابق بالقتل .. !!*  
*رميت الجزدان من ايدي , وعملت حالي بحكي تلفون ,*
*وضليت هارب من الكافيه , واركض اركض اركض اركض ..*  
*لحد ما وصلت البيت ركض .. مسكت اللابتوب , رميتو من الشباك ,*  
*وقطعت سلك التلفون.. وانا بصرخ ..* 
*طلعلي الشيطان زعلان : له له له ليش هيك عملت؟ ,*
*اسمعي مني وجرب حظك ببرنامج Mirc هناك مليان بنات ..*
*قلتلو اطلع من راسي , ولا اقلك تعال , انا بدي اصير محترم ,*  
*بدي اصير منيح , بدي اصير راكز*  
*و الشيطان بصرخ: لأ لأ ,, خلص بكفي*  
*انا : وبدي اصير ملتزم بشغلي , ومابدي اشبك انترنت ومابدي ارد*  
*عليك .. واقلك , انا بدي اصير مرضي والدين و اغض البصر واتطلعش*  
*على بنات ولا اروح عالمول ولا ...*  
*الشيطان صار يبكي ويصرخ .. لا لا خلص انا رايح ما بتحمل اكتر من هيك ,*
*حرام عليك والله حرام .. انا رايح .. بس راجعلك صدقني راجعك .. وراح*  

*رحت عند امي بقلها* 

*( يمه خلص انا قررت اركز ومابدي اتزوج الا زواج تقليدي ,*
*ومش هلأ لأ , بعد 10 سنين) ..* 
 :Icon31:  
انتظرونا في مقالة جديدة 
تحياتي
السندباد 
الحقوق محفوظة جد مش مزح بعزر عليه الي بنقل بدون موافقتي

----------


## السندباد

شكرا زهرة التوليب..يا رب يكون الجزء الثاني عجبك :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

رووووووووووووووعة الجزء التاني 
هيك الواحد بعرف يسلخ رد 
على كل حال هاد انت اللي حظك مش منيح
لانه مستحيل تصير كل هاي الصدف السيئة مع واحد بس  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 

على كل حال انا الي تعليق واحد ..... 
ولا احكيلك بلاش 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## شمعة امل

ههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة روعة
مشكووووووووووووور
بانتظار جديدك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اسمح الي ان اقول لك ابدعت ويسلم قلمك المقال قمة في الروعة  

ابدعت

----------


## ابو العبد

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووو

يسلمو

----------


## المتميزة

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

عنجد ابداااع
كتييير حلو
بانتظار جديدك بس لا تتأخر علينا

----------


## غسان

__
__

_تحشيش ... بانتظار الجزء الثالث .._

----------


## عُبادة

قمة في التعبير :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

كبيرة كثير بس شكلها حلوة :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بتطلع حواليي مافي مصري ! :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

*قمه بالاداء بس بدنا الجزء التاني*

----------


## باريسيا

Bravo
بهنيك اكتيييييييييييييييير حلوه 
ضحكت من كل قلبي
اقريت الجزاء الاول وكنت بدي ابعتلك اتكمل بس لقيتك مكمل اكتير حلو 
والله ضحكتني ونسجمة اكتير على الحكايه الفكاهيه 
عنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ .. ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ..جد بتجنن

يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه 
وبانتظار كل جديدك من الفكاهه والتميز

----------


## احساس المطر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووو

----------


## ابو عوده

لايا سيدي مو زعلانين الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو عوده

اللع يسعدك حلوه اكتير بتعئيد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مشكلتك بسيطة ابو حميد انا بعطيك الحل  :Bl (3): 
مقالة رائعة يسلمو

----------


## اجمل حب

يسلموا سندباد على هيك قصة
وانشاء الله بتزبط معك وبتعلق احلى بنت

----------


## اصعب حب

موضوعك كتير حلو بس الحق عليك ليش تصدق كلشي على النت

----------


## keana

عنجد عنجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
ومن الاخر
والله انه ضحكت من قلبي
وهلا انت كيف

بستنى الجزء الثالث

----------


## دمعة فرح

القصه حلوه كتير وبتمنى تعمل جزء تاني وخليك مع بنات المنتدى بكون احسن ولا انت شو رأيك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلموا

----------


## تيتو

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## renah

غريب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بالحياه العمليه ما زبط يزبط على النت؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (14):

----------


## رموش حزينه

حلوووو كتير يسلمووو سندباد

----------


## احلام

[align=center]من اجمل مواضيع الحانه لقيته وانا بدور على المواضيع القديمه ابدعت يا سندباد[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عن جد ضحكتني من قلبي احلى موضوع بالمنتدى كله

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شكرا عالموضوع كتير حلوووووووووووووووو
 :Bl (7):

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

مرحبا صديقه بنت الشديفات افتحي المسنجر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ياجماعة البنت حجمها زي الشجرة والله و فوق هاد لابسه اخضر , تخيلو معي .. 

البنت مش طالعلها شفايف طالعلها شلاطيف بتربع عليهم فيل وهو مرتاح 


مناخيرها بوقف عليهم صقر , راسها زي اسطوانة الغاز , ماعندها رقبها لأنو راسها بيجي على طول متصل بالكتاف 

وفوق كل هاد لابسه بلوزة عليها قلوب حب حمر , لابقلك ![/align]




[align=center]هههههههههههههههههههه وشرفي اني ضحكت من قلبي الله لا يوطرزلك  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [/align]

----------


## عودوني

ههههههههههههههههههه براطم مو شلاطيف :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## ورده السعاده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عنجد حلووووووة كتير
 :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------

